# Chosing a Scope



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok. I'm new to the world of scopes but have accepted that scopes are becoming a fact of life right now. I can no longer see my front sights. I have chosen a scope for my K31, but now I have a new rifle.

I picked up a Ruger 10/22 this afternoon. I am thinking about getting it a scope with my next paycheck. Here's what I need. Something inexpensive (note the difference between "inexpensive" and "cheap") because I am on a little bit of a budget and I also don't really want to drop a lot of money into a scope for a gun I will use for nothing other than plinking. When I get the rifle of my dreams I'll also get the scope of my dreams. But for right now, I need to get a scope that can get me on target at about 50 to 75 yards or less. I don't need illuminated reticles or anything like that. I just need something to help me see and hopefully not lose zeroing every time I move the rifle. Any thoughts? 

P.S. I'm uploading photos now. They'll be in the long gun picture area.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

My scoped .22 has a bushnell sport view 1.5-4.5 on it. I think it cost me $80 about 10 years ago (the gun only cost $40 lol). I think it is great for a .22 Nice low power to help with a bit of eyes getting older smt119) and really helped with the accuracy of my shooting with this rifle. (course it also had no fron sight when i got it :anim_lol

I have foolishly bouht the tasco k-mart specials, don't bother in my opinion.

ok my $.02


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Get a red dot type. I saw one in Wall Mart tonight. I don't know a great deal about the long gun world right now but the red dot aim point type scope is pretty hot right now. I think they are no or low magnification. To replace iron sights type shooting with great field of view I think that is what I'd buy.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Look into a fixed power 4x32 by any reputable company.If it is hanging on display in a clear plastic package....look the other way.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Get a red dot type. I saw one in Wall Mart tonight. I don't know a great deal about the long gun world right now but the red dot aim point type scope is pretty hot right now. I think they are no or low magnification. To replace iron sights type shooting with great field of view I think that is what I'd buy.


I tried one of these recently, and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. The battery was loose in its compartment, so every other time you fire the gun, the dot goes out. Took it back, got a replacement, same problem. Got a cash refund, and recommended to them that they stop carrying it.

The strange part is, I have several older dot sights of that type, and they work fine, but the new ones suck.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My recommendation: a straight fixed 4X with a one-inch tube, by almost any manufacturer. It ain't sexy, but it'll do what you need done without any fanfare. Cheap variables are asking for trouble; a decent variable scope just requires too many tight tolerances and quality parts, and they can't be delivered at a low price without serious corner-cutting which negatively affects performance. Here is a fixed 4X in the around-$40-range that I've used myself, and mounted for others with similar needs:

Matte:
http://www.swfa.com/pc-4693-711-simmons-4x32-22-mag-rifle-scope.aspx

Silver:
http://www.swfa.com/pc-4694-711-simmons-4x32-22-mag-rifle-scope.aspx

In a slightly higher price range ($115-$130), I'd go with a Weaver Rimfire scope. This is the least-expensive variable scope that I'll recommend, period. I've also owned both of these scopes at one time or another, although I don't currently have either:

Fixed 4X:
http://www.swfa.com/pc-2343-257-weaver-4x28-classic-rimfire-rifle-scope.aspx

2.5-7X:
http://www.swfa.com/pc-2344-257-weaver-25-7x28-classic-rimfire-rifle-scope.aspx

You'd be MUCH better off, though, to simply save $40-$50 for 4 to 5 paychecks and get a nice scope that you'll never regret owning. I know how restrictive a tight budget can be, but the differences between the scopes above, and those I'm about to mention, are truly night-and-day. For about $200 (no hyperventilating; take a deeeeep breath and relax) you could have either of these Leupolds:

4X fixed:
http://www.swfa.com/pc-3619-100-leupold-4x28-fx-i-rimfire-riflescope.aspx

2-7X variable:
http://www.swfa.com/pc-3621-100-leupold-2-7x28-vx-i-rimfire-riflescope.aspx

I've owned both, and currently own/use the 2-7X on a semi-custom 10/22. Unlike many 1" tube scopes designed for use on larger rifles, the Rimfire Special models have the parallax distance set for closer rimfire ranges (60 yards, I believe?), for a crystal-clear sight picture and clearly defined crosshairs.


----------



## cimarronvalley (Feb 16, 2007)

Just go to Wally-World and buy a cheap fixed rimfire (22) 4x chinese scope for about $30. Make sure you don't get a variable because they are junk. It doesn't matter about the make, Simmons, Tasco, BSA, or Bushnel since those brands are all owned by the same company and made by the same chinaman. I've got a Simmons 4x 22 scope on my TO-33 for several years and it is a tack driver and the glass is adequate. Just don't drop it because they don't handle rough use. No problem dropping squirrels at 50-70 yards. I think Wally-World is currently stocking the BSA 4x rimfire scope. 

Use it for a year and then you can save up money and but a Brris or Leupold. But the little cheapie scope should serve (fixed power only) for training and getting some experience with scopes.


----------

